# Hymer problem -water in drivers footwell!!!



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I have bought the new model Hymer B 694 and am having trouble with water in the footwell.
I am wondering whether it is condensation funnelling down from the windscreen, but there is no hole to let the water out.
Has anyone else had this problem or does anyone have a solution.
I am concerned about the electrics getting wet.
Kind regards
Alsymer


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Silver Screens*

this may not be of direct help - but I was surprised by the amount of condensation on the inside of the windscreen after I first tried my Hymer, however after I fitted external "silver screens" over night the amount of condensation decreased dramatically. I must add though that I never noticed any water in the foot well either before or after using the screens.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am the last person to offer mechanical advice but we had a similar problem on our Kontiki for about 6 months. 

It suddenly got worse and steam and smokey mist started filling the cab when driving.

Turned out to be the heater matrix leaking. Cost about £300 to get fixed I think.

Could it be that?


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer problem-water in drivers footwell*

Hi
Thanks for the replies so far.
Barry, how would I know if it were the heater matrix (whatever that is!!!)
KInd regards
Alshymer


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

When we have condensation we use a wiper blade to clear it and the water seems to drain somewhere but not sure where.
I havent noticed water in the footwell but will now keep an eye out for it.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

In very cold conditions and if i don't use my silver screens i sometimes find condensation in my foot well. 
If your heater matrix is leaking the water will be a blue or green colour, and you will notice the rad water level going down.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Hymer problem-water in drivers footwell*



alshymer said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the replies so far.
> Barry, how would I know if it were the heater matrix (whatever that is!!!)
> KInd regards
> Alshymer


Ah. A technical question. I knew I should have kept my gob shut. 

I think Hogan is right. The water that appeared in ours was a little rusty looking. I just ignored it for months but to be fair I didnt really loose much water although I think I topped it up a couple of times.

Then it burst big time and the dash got all misted up and it did start loosing water. I was driving to a dealer to get some work done and the van just filled up with what I thought at first was smoke. It was pretty terrifying.

So if its rusty looking water and you levels have dropped at all it could be the matrix (thanks Hogan)

EDIT: As far as I am aware the Heater Matrix is a big box thing that is behind the dash and takes water from your system to make the cab heating work. Not sure if it does anything else.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lift the carpet on the dash, windscreen / facia cover. Look at the wood. If it is wet then you have a leak in the windscreen seal. probably passenger side. 

I found this after:- sealing the footwell, still found water. Sealing the cupboard wall by the passenger, still found water. Sealing the dash, still found water. Eventually traced, after many months, to the windscreen.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

If you've got a sliding window on the drivers side then check the bottom runner. There are small drain holes that can be seen when you move the glass and they block. Was the wind blowing on that side of the van?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We, too, have a new B694. We have water in the driver's footwell and its coming in through the door. We have had the door adjusted 4 times: HymerUK Preston, Hymer AG, Bad Waldsee and Brownhills Durham. We are booked in again at Brownhills Durham next week. If they don't fix it this time - and I have my doubts - we are going to ask for a new door because it just doesn't seem to sit right anyway. Hymer Bad Waldsee put it on a jig or frame or something which made it look better but it still leaked. They said the leak was coming from underneath and they said they had fixed that. I don't think it was from underneath because the water is clean and the water came in when we were parked up. When we first got the van there was horrendous wind noise from the door which Preston fixed. We also have two leaking windows: the sliding window on driver's side (RHD) and the window beside the dining table. These are being looked at next week. The water is definitely coming in the door because we have checked after it has been raining. We also used a hosepipe to check it out. The front, leading edge of the door was watertight but the back, trailing edge (with the locks on) is the culprit.

Sal


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

*water in footwell*

My previous van was a coachbuilt on a Meercedes base, I kept getting water pour out of the n/s door footwell when you opened the door after heavy rain but it came from under the plastic covering to the step. the dealer said first of all it was condensation which I discounted due to the volume of water, both the dealer and the manufacturer then said it was a mercedes problem as it was coming from the cab, the Mercedes dealer then did a "soak test" whatever that means and said their bit was ok and it was the conversion.
In desperation I went up on the roof and could not see any problems but I resealed thr Heki rooflight and the smaller rooflights and lo and behold the problem stopped, my van was allways parked nose down and leaning slightly to the left so the water was running to the lowest point, I still do not know where it was coming in but resealing cured it. hope this is of some help.
Don


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Does it only happen after rain? If so could be the heater air intake drain is blocked. We had that happen, pitched facing into the wind/rain and suddenly the cab was awash


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer problem-water in drivers footwell*

Hi
Thanks to all for your replies.
The water is clean and we have had no recent rain so I can only assume that it is caused by condensation running down the electrical front blind groove and then down the side of the dash to the foot well.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Our problem only happens after rain - or with the hospeipe test.

We have had the problem since first picking up the van in May.

Since Sept we have been in the van for a few months on a seasonal pitch so have monitored it as closely as possible to try and determine the cause.

It occurs whilst we are stationary - after rain. We have mopped up, dried it out. Stayed on pitch - it rains and - we have another puddle! I can wipe the surface water up but some sits under the strip in the doorwell. Pressure forces some of it out but obviously not all.

And the hosepipe test! Leading edge of door is watertight, trailing edge is not. Previous technician who had a go at fixing it said ah yes, we can see where the water is coming in, we can fix it. Well, they haven't!

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Hymer problem-water in drivers footwell*



alshymer said:


> Hi
> Thanks to all for your replies.
> The water is clean and we have had no recent rain so I can only assume that it is caused by condensation running down the electrical front blind groove and then down the side of the dash to the foot well.
> Regards
> Alshymer


Would this then not leave a wet trail and then you could be certain?

Sal


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

*water in footwell*

Hi Steve,
 regarding your suggestion of a blocked heater drain, I had checked all drain points and used a watering can and hosepipe to pour water on the screen and bonnet to see where it went but none went to the footwell but after heavy rain it did and after resealing roof hatches it seemed to cure it
Thanks
Don


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer problem -Water in drivers footwell*

Hi
Thanks to all those that replied to this.
I have recently had a Hymer dealer in France check out this problem and we have discovered that, where the windscreen wiper enters the A Class windscreen, through ahole in the the glass, the rubber bush had dislodged allowing a 2mm gap for water penetration.
Hopefully when a new part is fitted I will have no more water in the footwell.
I wait with bated breath!
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Hymer problem -Water in drivers footwell*



alshymer said:


> Hi
> Thanks to all those that replied to this.
> I have recently had a Hymer dealer in France check out this problem and we have discovered that, where the windscreen wiper enters the A Class windscreen, through ahole in the the glass, the rubber bush had dislodged allowing a 2mm gap for water penetration.
> Hopefully when a new part is fitted I will have no more water in the footwell.
> ...


Hi,

I thought you had worked out it must be condensation as it hadn't been raining?


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

If the water was from the heater matrix it generally has a sweet smell (if there is such a thing) and after wiping condensation from the windscreen it can leave a slightly oily residue.
Martin


----------

